# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Πρόβλημα τροφοδοτικoύ σε αποκωδικοποιητή TURBO X HD2000

## jola76gr

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα βοήθεια για την αναγνώριση του ic1. Είναι το   εξάρτημα που έχω σημειώσει στη φωτο. Αν έχει κάποιος τον ίδιο και μπορεί   να ανεβάσει μια φωτο του εσωτερικου της συσκευής ή τα χαρακτηριστικά   του εξαρτήματος θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ultra

Φαινεται να ειναι της power Integrations. Ο τυπος του θα ειναι ΤΟP xxx

----------


## nyannaco

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει το τσιπακι; Γιατι ο C12 φαινεται να εχει σκασει, λαδια δεν ειναι αυτα;
Τσεκαρε και τους υπολοιπους, η φωτογραφια απο πανω δεν βοηθαει να ειμσστε σιγουροι οτι δεν εχουν ψιλοφουσκωσει.

----------


## johnkou

Πιστευω οτι το ολοκληρωμενο πρεπει ναναι καποιο tny264,265 δεν ξεχωριζεις τι γραφει πανω το ic;

----------


## sofosal

το 5 "πόδι" που είναι σκασμένο είναι το D (drain) και πάει στην δίοδο, ...
http://www.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/tny266p.pdf


δες και το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα να σιγουρέψεις ότι είναι όντως tny264,265 ....

----------


## jola76gr

> Εισαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει το τσιπακι; Γιατι ο C12 φαινεται να εχει σκασει, λαδια δεν ειναι αυτα;
> Τσεκαρε και τους υπολοιπους, η φωτογραφια απο πανω δεν βοηθαει να ειμσστε σιγουροι οτι δεν εχουν ψιλοφουσκωσει.


Έχω πάρει τους πυκνωτές για να τους αλλάξω. Το τσιπάκι έχει σκάσει και δεν δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τι γράφει.

----------


## jola76gr

> Πιστευω οτι το ολοκληρωμενο πρεπει ναναι καποιο tny264,265 δεν ξεχωριζεις τι γραφει πανω το ic;


Αυτά που φαίνονται είναι τα πρώτα TNY**** αλλά υπαρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες για τα υπόλοιπα απο ότι εψαξα. 
Λες οποιοδηποτε απο 264 εως 266 να κάνει?

----------


## chip

θα μπορούσε να είναι και tny267 ή ΤΝΥ268.... δες πόσα W λέει κατανάλωση η συσκευή για να είσαι ποιο κοντά στο ποιο ολοκληρωμένο θα βάλεις (όσο ποιο μεγάλο είναι το νούμερο 3...8 τόσο μεγαλύτερη ισχύ μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το ολοκληρωμένο)
επειδή τα τσιπάκια αυτά βασίζονται σε current mode λειτουργία πιστεύω δεν είναι σωστό να βάλεις άλλο από αυτό που είχε ο κατασκευαστής (ιδιαίτερα αν βάλεις κάποιο με μεγάλη διαφορά στο ρεύμα λειτουργίας...)

Το βασικότερο!!! φαίνεται ότι έφυγε μεγάλο κομμάτι και μάλλον είναι κάπου μέσα στη συσκευή... ψάξε να το βρεις να το βάλεις πάνω στο chip και πιθανότατα μετά να μπορείς να διαβάσεις ποιο είναι το ολοκληρωμένο...

----------


## sofosal

στη θέση σου θα έβαζα μια βάση για το τσιπ ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να το ξανακολλήσω.......
όπως λέει και ο chip "δες πόσα W λέει κατανάλωση η συσκευή"
διάλεξε το κατάλληλο από τον πίνακα ....και βάλτο.

----------


## FILMAN

> στη θέση σου θα έβαζα μια βάση για το τσιπ ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να το ξανακολλήσω...


Αυτό δεν είναι καλό διότι χειροτερεύει την ψύξη του ολοκληρωμένου (ψύχεται με μεταφορά θερμότητας από τα πόδια του προς την πλακέτα).

----------


## jola76gr

τα pins της σειράς TNY26* δεν ταιριάζουν στην πλακέτα. Αυτά που ταιριάζουν είναι της σειράς TNY27*. Τι νομίζετε για το ΤΝΥ278P/G http://www.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/38-P...TNY274-280.pdf .  Η συσκευή γράφει 15W

----------


## sofosal

είναι τροφοδοτικό 240v/12v -5v....
θα πρότεινα αντικατάσταση με καινούριο....
όπως:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-100V-240V...item339ef88a30

----------


## Gregpro

Θα  προτεινα,εκτός  από  τους  πυκνωτές  και  το  τσιπ, να  αλλάξεις  και  τις  4  διόδους,μπορεί  να  άρπαξαν.

----------


## manolo

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι: Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε έναν Turbo-X SD-2000. Το συγκεκριμένο IC τίναξε τα πέταλα μαζί με την ασφάλεια φυσικά. (Μάλιστα στο δικό μου μοντέλο η ασφάλεια είναι 2Α και όχι 1Α όπως στο HD 2000. Στο δικό μου δέκτη μπόρεσα και διέκρινα το IC και είναι το TYN178PN. Στην αγορά δεν το βρίσκω το ίδιο αλλά το TYN278PN. Γνωρίζει κάποιος τη διαφορά ή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο;;

----------


## jola76gr

> Να συμπληρώσω κάτι: Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε έναν Turbo-X SD-2000. Το συγκεκριμένο IC τίναξε τα πέταλα μαζί με την ασφάλεια φυσικά. (Μάλιστα στο δικό μου μοντέλο η ασφάλεια είναι 2Α και όχι 1Α όπως στο HD 2000. Στο δικό μου δέκτη μπόρεσα και διέκρινα το IC και είναι το TYN178PN. Στην αγορά δεν το βρίσκω το ίδιο αλλά το TYN278PN. Γνωρίζει κάποιος τη διαφορά ή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το ίδιο;;


Είσαι σίγουρος πως είναι ΤΥΝ? Στο δικό μου μπορώ να δω τα πρώτα γράμματα και είναι ΤΝΥ.  Πάντως εγώ αντικατέστησα το δικό μου με το ΤΝΥ280 και δεν μου δούλεψε.

----------


## manolo

Ναι σίγουρος. Αλλά δε μπορώ να βρω datasheet. Δεν το βρίσκω και στην αγορά.

----------


## jola76gr

άρα έχουμε διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά? πως γίνεται?

----------


## manolo

Ναι, γιατί όχι; Έχουμε διαφορετικά μοντέλα. Εσύ έχεις το HD-2000 εγώ το SD-2000. Όπως ανέφερα και η ασφάλεια μου εμένα είναι στα 2Α.

----------


## jola76gr

> Ναι, γιατί όχι; Έχουμε διαφορετικά μοντέλα. Εσύ έχεις το HD-2000 εγώ το SD-2000. Όπως ανέφερα και η ασφάλεια μου εμένα είναι στα 2Α.


δεν είδα το SD. έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## manolo

Το θέμα είναι που θα βρω το ΤΥΝ178ΡΝ.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έτσι για την ιστορία να ενημερώσω ότι τον δέκτη τον επισκεύασα. Όλα ΟΚ. Το ολοκληρωμένο δεν το βρήκα αλλά το αντικατέστησα με το ΤΝΥ278ΡΝ, άλλαξα την ασφάλεια φυσικά και τον πυκνωτή δίπλα στο ολοκληρωμένο (22μF/400V) προληπτικά και ο δέκτης παίζει τζάμι. :Biggrin:

----------

